# Ruhigen PC



## oldputz1990 (2. November 2009)

Hallo!

Mein derzeitige PC, ist so laut, dass man meinst, es rennt ein heizstrahler    

Da dieser bereits 6 Jahre alt ist, würde ich mir gerne einen neuen kaufen, der so ruhig wie mögich ist.

Natürlich wäre lautlos besser, aber das überschreitet mein budget von ca 800€.

Ich habe mir schon einige Komponenten ausgesucht, und hoffe dass diese alle leise sind:

*Gehäuse*: Cooler Master Sileo 500 schwarz (http://geizhals.at/a370897.html) --> *geändert*
*Netzteil*: be quiet Pure Power 430W (http://geizhals.at/a448450.html) --> *geändert*
*Mainboard*: ASUS P7P55D (http://geizhals.at/a452220.html) --> *geändert*
*Prozessor*: Intel Core i5-750, 4x 2.67GHz, boxed (http://geizhals.at/a445050.html) --> *geändert*
*Arbeitsspeicher*: Kingston Value 4GB (http://geizhals.at/a338245.html) --> *geändert*
*Grafikkarte*: Sapphire Ultimate Radeon HD 4670 (http://geizhals.at/a394566.html) --> *geändert*
*Festplatte*: Samsung EcoGreen F2 1000GB (http://geizhals.at/a401979.html)
*DVD Laufwerk*: LG Electronics GH22NS30 (http://geizhals.at/a369435.html) --> *geändert*
*CPU Kühler*: Scythe Shuriken Rev.B (http://geizhals.at/a416267.html) --> geändert

Ich würde gerne die Meinung von Profis hören, ob dieser PC halbwegs leise ist, da ich noch nie einen Silent PC gebaut habe...

Nehme Tipps gerne entgegen!!

Herzlichen Dank!


//edit: Komponenten verändert!


----------



## Dr Dau (2. November 2009)

Hallo!

Ideal wäre natürlich ein komplett passiv gekühltes System. 
Aber der Preis..... 

Zu den einzelnen Komponenten vermag ich nichts zu sagen.
Aber ein paar Tips:
Um so dünner das Blech des Gehäuses ist, um so mehr "dröhnt" es.
"Klappernde" Gehäuseteile sollte man natürlich auch meiden.
Die Festplatte überträgt Vibrationen auf das Gehäuse, Abhilfe schafft eine "schwingende" (gummigelagerte) Aufhängung (5,25" Einbauplatz ist nötig).
Das Netzteil überträgt ebenfalls Vibrationen auf das Gehäuse, eine begrenzte Abhilfe schafft eine "Gummidichtung" die zwischen Netzteil und Gehäuse gesetzt wird.
Den PC nicht auf einen harten Untergrund stellen (ein Stück Styropor (ca. 1cm oder stärker) verursacht keinen Staub und lässt auch keine Vibrationen auf den harten Untergrund übergreifen).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## oldputz1990 (2. November 2009)

Danke für die Tipps!

Ich habe nun ein anderes Gehäuse, das auch schallgedämmt ist. 
Das mit dem dünnen Blech ist nun nicht mehr.

Würde so etwas schon helfen, oder ist das zu wenig:
Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3 (http://geizhals.at/a270083.html)

Danke!


----------



## Stonefish (2. November 2009)

Hallo,

erstmal vorab Anerkennung für Deine Zusammenstellung - wirkt sehr "homogen" und durchdacht. Auch hinsichtlich der Lautstärke hast Du Dir ja schon einige sinnvolle Lösungen überlegt. Die primären Lärmquellen im PC sind ja meist: (in absteigender Reihenfolge)

- CPU-Lüfter
- Grafikkarten-Lüfter
- Gehäuse-Lüfter
- Netzteil-Lüfter
- Festplattenvibrationen

Sowohl die von Dir ausgesuchte Grafikkarte als auch das Netzteil sind eigentlich ohne sinnvolle Alternative, wenn es sowohl ein leistungsfähiger, als auch ein leiser Rechner werden soll. Eigentlich der beste Kompromis, den Du da gewählt hast.

Beim Gehäuse bin ich mir noch unschlüssig - die beiden 120er Lüfter sind erstmal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. (Befördern mehr Luft mit weniger U/min als kleinere Lüfter und sind dadurch meistens leiser.) Allerdings spielt da auch die Verarbeitungsqualität des Lüfters eine Rolle. Besteht sein Lager nur aus Plastik, dann kann auch ein 120er tierisch auf die Nerven gehen. Leider trifft man solche qualitativ schlechten Lösungen häufig bei so preisgünstigen Gehäusen an. Ich kann allerdings auch keine Erfahrungswerte zu diesem konkreten Beispiel beisteuern ... vielleicht tu ich diesem Gehäuse ja auch Unrecht. Unabhängig von den Lüftern wären aber auch entkoppelte Festplattenrahmen ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor, wenn es am Ende wirklich leise werden soll. Du hast Dir zwar schon eine Festplatte ausgesucht, die auf geringe Stromaufnahme und Geräuschentwicklung ausgelegt ist, aber auch diese kann ihre Vibrationen hörbar aufs Gehäuse übertragen. 

Leider konnte ich auf die Schnelle kein preislich wirklich attraktives Gehäuse mit entkoppelten Festplattenrahmen finden, aber prinzipiell soll es in diese Richtung gehen:

http://www.alternate.at/html/produc.../339102/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Gehäuse&l2=Midi+Tower

Lian Li ist immerhin für seine wirklich leisen und qualitativ hochwertig gekühlten Gehäuse bekannt, lässt sich diesen Umstand aber mittlerweile auch gut bezahlen.

Die größte Kritikpunkt in Deiner Zusammenstellung ist allerdings, dass Du keine Alternative zum Boxed-CPU-Kühler eingeplant hast. Das sollte aber beim Ziel, einen leisen PC zu bauen, mitunter der erste Schritt sein. Die kleinen Boxed-Kühler mit ihrer geringen Kühloberfläche und winzigen Lüftern, die nicht selten im Bereich von 4000 U/min arbeiten, werden Dir akustisch unangnehm auffallen. Das mag beim i7 Dank des TurboBoosts und der Temperaturregelung durchs Mainboard nicht immer so massiv auffallen, aber es ist noch weit entfernt davon wirklich dauerhaft leise zu sein.
Ich empfehle dahingehend immer wieder gerne CPU-Kühler von Scythe, da sie hervorragende Kühlleistung, gute Verarbeitungsqualität und attraktive Preisgestaltung miteinander kombinieren. Nach wie vor sehr beliebt ist der "Ninja", den man für um die 30 Euro bekommt:

http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/cpu-kuehler/ninja-2-rev-b.html

Auf Grund der enormen Größe des Kühlkörpers kann man beim Ninja allerdings schon mal vor Inkompatibilitäten zwischen Kühler und Mainboard bzw. Kühler und Gehäuse stehen, daher sollte man vorher gründlich ausmessen und recherchieren um sich Umtauschaktionen zu ersparen.
Ob Du die Dämmplatten wirklich brauchen wirst, kann ich nicht so recht beurteilen, da ich noch keine Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe. Ich weiß nur, dass man auch ohne diese sehr leise PCs bauen kann - inwiefern sich das durch die Platten noch steigern lässt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Wenn Du aber die Sache mit dem CPU-Kühler und dem Gehäuse nochmal überdenkst, dann solltest Du sehr wohl in der Lage sein, einen wirklich leisen und dennoch leistungsfähigen Rechner zusammenstellen zu können. 
Darf man fragen, für welchen Einsatzbereich das Teil am Ende gedacht ist und an was für einem Monitor (Auflösung) er arbeiten soll?

Achja, ein kleiner Hinweis noch: Meist kommt man billiger, wenn man in so wenigen Onlineshops wie möglich bestellt. Immer wieder extra Versandkosten beim jeweils billigsten Shop zu bezahlen rechnet sich meistens nicht. Dann lieber den preisgünstigsten Anbieter der teuersten Komponente wählen und alles andere auch da kaufen, sofern es nicht absolut überteuert ist. (In dem Fall weicht man dann doch besser noch auf einen anderen Shop aus.)

EDIT: Sorry wegen der Dopplungen. Ich war zu langsam beim Antworten. Welches Gehäuse hast Du denn jetzt ins Auge gefasst?


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (2. November 2009)

Hi,

wofür willst du den PC überwiegend nutzen?
Core i5 und eine GreenHDD?
EIne dx11 Grafikkarte?

bo


----------



## Dr Dau (2. November 2009)

oldputz1990 hat gesagt.:


> Würde so etwas schon helfen, oder ist das zu wenig:
> Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3 (http://geizhals.at/a270083.html)


Besser als nichts. 
Allerding klingt "Hartgummi" noch nicht so überzeugend.
Eine wirklich schwingende Aufhängung wäre da noch besser:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Festplatten_Zubehoer/Sharkoon/HDD_Vibe-Fixer_5,25/8578/

Und zu der genannten Gummidichtung:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehaeuse_Zubehoer/Sharkoon/Anti_Vibe_fuer_Netzteile/275371/
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehaeuse_Zubehoer/Sharkoon/Anti-Vibe_120mm/70370/

[edit]
Was die Gummidichtung für die Gehäuselüfter angeht gibt es auch eine bessere Alternative, da die Lüfter so nichtmal festgeschraubt werden:
http://www.pcsilent.de/de-pd-Verax-Lueftergummi-Luefterentkopplung-Luefter-Gummi-Slicks-229.html
[/edit]


----------



## oldputz1990 (2. November 2009)

Hallo!

Danke für deinen hilfreichen und informativen Beitrag!

Beim Gehäuse ist es etwas kokmpliziert.
Alle Komponenten kann ich bei e-tec bestellen.
Und ein Lian Li Gehäuse ist mir einfach zu teuer, und weiters gibts dieses nicht bei e-tec.at

Bin mit dem CPU Kühler zu diesem gewechselt:

Scythe Shuriken Rev.B (http://geizhals.at/a416267.html)

Einsatzgebiet: Adobe Photoshop, Pinnacle 11, Office, Websiteerstellung, evtl. TV Karte

Auflösung ist 1920*1080 Pixel.

Derzeit möchte ich dieses Gehäuse bestellen:
Cooler Master Sileo 500 schwarz (http://geizhals.at/a370897.html

Grafikarte habe ich jetzt auf passiv gekühlt umgestellt.

Bei den Gummidichtungen, usw. werde ich einfach in den Computerfachhandel fahren, und einen kaufen. 

Danke!


----------



## Stonefish (2. November 2009)

Kannst Du vielleicht doch noch mal grob umreißen, für welchen Anwendungsbereich der PC letztendlich gedacht sein soll?

Ein Umstieg von einer Radeon 5770 (obere moderne Mittelklasse mit Direct X 11 Support) auf eine passiv gekühlte 4670 (Einsteigerklasse) wirkt doch etwas plötzlich. Die 4670 ist sicherlich in einem leisen PC und bei Office-Anwendungen sowie gelegentlicher Bildbearbeitung gut aufgehoben, alles was darüber hinaus geht, kann sie aber schon vor unlösbare Probleme stellen. Die 5770 bietet zur Zeit ziemlich potente Leistung zu einem moderaten Preis an. Sie kann die vorhergehende Oberklasse (GTX 260/HD 4870) leicht übertrumpfen und ist dabei deutlich leiser und stromsparender. Eigentlich ein super Kompromis für einen flüsterleisen Gaming-PC.

Das Gehäuse wirkt jetzt besser mit Hinblick auf einen leisen PC. (Ist jetzt allerdings auch nicht mehr soviel günstiger als das Lian Li, oder hast Du da einen "Kampfpreis" angeboten bekommen?)

Der Scythe Shuriken ist sicherlich allemal besser als ein Boxed-CPU Kühler, wurde aber eigentlich für HTPCs (geringe Bauhhöhe!) entworfen. Dementsprechend ist seine Kühlleistung noch nicht das Beste, was man in diesem Preissegment erwarten könnte, da sein Kühlkörper einfach zu klein, und seine Heatpipes zu mager an der Zahl sind.
Da Dein Gehäuse 20cm in der Breite misst, würde ich Dir das gute Stück hier empfehlen, dass du auch bei E-TEC.at bestellen kannst:

http://www.e-tec.at/new/info.php?n=detail&art=39363&kat=kat2&wg=CPK&hs=&suche=&sturz=&topten=
(Ich kann leider nicht direkt in den Shop verlinken, daher diese Notlösung...)

Leider ist der Preis nicht gerade schön. Selbst bei Alternate gibt es den deutlich günstiger:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=HXLY26&

Der Kama Angle hat eine deutlich bessere Kühlleistung als der Shuriken und daher wird sein Lüfter auch mit weniger U/min auskommen, was wiederum am Ende leiser sein wird. Das ist nicht ganz uninteressant, denn im Zusammenhang mit Deinem ausgesuchten Gehäuse berichten viele von Hitzestau-Problemen. Durch die Dämmung würde sich die Abwärme im Gehäuse wohl schneller stauen, als der 120er Lüfter sie rausschaufeln kann. (Gerade eine passiv gekühlte Grafikkarte wird das Ganze auch noch mal zusätzlich aufheizen.) Wenn es aber schon so warm im Gehäuse ist, dann wird der Shuriken durch die Temperarturregelung wohl ziemlich häufig im höheren Drehzahlbereich laufen und dadurch hörbar werden. Beim Kama Angle wird da mehr Spielraum sein.

Platztechnisch sollte er geradeso reinpassen. Ich habe von Leute gelesen, die genau in diesem Gehäuse einen Scythe Mugen 2 verbaut haben. Der ist gerade mal 2mm kleiner als der Kama Angle, von daher müsste es eigentlich passen. Völlig garantieren kann ich es Dir aber nicht. (Aber E-TEC wird doch im Zweifelsfall auch 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht anbieten, oder?)


----------



## Dr Dau (2. November 2009)

Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Aber E-TEC wird doch im Zweifelsfall auch 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht anbieten, oder?


Nein..... nur 7 Tage.

[edit]
Und die Versandkosten sind schweineteuer.


			
				E-TEC hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gewicht 	   	Preis 	   	Beispiele
> bis 3,0 Kg 	10,49 € 	Komponenten & Kleinteile,...
> bis 5,0 Kg 	11,99 € 	Komponenten & Kleinteile,...
> bis 10,0 Kg 	13,95 € 	TFT-Display, Drucker, Scanner,...
> ...


[/edit]


----------

